# Porcus sapiens



## angeluomo

Here's a question for Latin experts:

We say Homo sapiens to denote anatomically modern man (vs. Homo ergaster, Homo rudolfensis, etc.).  If one were to refer to an intelligent race of pigs, what would the term be?

Porcus sapiens, Porcinus sapiens?

I need this for my novel.

Thanks in advance, angeluomo


----------



## angeluomo

Any Latin experts out there?


----------



## Agnès E.

Je ne suis pas une spécialiste, mais j'ai un dictionnaire !  

Voici ce qu'il dit, mon dictionnaire :



> *porcus*, i, m. : porc, cochon, pourceau.
> *porcinus*, a, um : de porc.


 
La réponse est donc : porcus sapiens !


----------



## angeluomo

Merci -- J'ai aussi utilisé le dictionnaire et j'ai trouvé

sus = pig

Donc on peut aussi dire "sus sapiens".  Mais je ne suis pas certain, si on dirait "sus" ou "porcus".  A+, angeluomo


----------



## Whodunit

angeluomo said:
			
		

> Merci -- J'ai aussi utilisé le dictionnaire et j'ai trouvé
> 
> sus = pig
> 
> Donc on peut aussi dire "sus sapiens". Mais je ne suis pas certain, si on dirait "sus" ou "porcus". A+, angeluomo


 
First off, "porcus sapiens" is correct, because "porcinius" is an adjective. 

"sus" was actually meant to mean "sow", but can also imply the meaning of "boar" if context allows it. So, "sus sapientis" is "wise sow" and "sus sapiens" could mean "wise boar".

Since "porcus" means piglet, I'd indeed use "porcus sapiens".


----------



## angeluomo

Thanks, Mr. Whodunit!  Wenn's um Latein geht, kann man immer mit Deinem Wissen rechnen.  Ciao, angeluomo


----------



## freakezZa

hi, 

the correct term will be "_Sus scrofa sapiens"_


----------



## angeluomo

And what does scrufus mean?


----------



## angeluomo

Excuse me, I meant "what does scrofa mean?"


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
Let me explain some concepts about biology.
The latin binomial names for species always consist in two words.
The first one (like "homo" in "homo sapiens") is the name of the gender.
The second one is often an adjective, and helps to differentiate different species inside a same gender.
That is why "homo neanderthalensis" and "homo sapiens" both begin with "homo", because biologically, they belong to the same gender.

To give another example, dogs and wolves belong to the same gender, therefore their binomial names are respectively "canis canis" (or "canis familiaris") and "canis lupus".

The gender's name of pigs is "sus", not porcus.
So if you want for sci-fi a pig species that is intelligent, you should say "sus sapiens".
You cannot really say "sus scrofa sapiens", because there are three words, and "sus scrofa" is the specific name of the wild boar.

(Actually, sometimes, you can use a third word to distinguish varieties inside a same species.)

Anyway, may I suggest that "sapiens" is not the best adjective to use ?
This adjective means "wise", and not "intelligent". It was chosen to describe men, in order to distinguish a particular species among a gender where all species are fairly intelligent.
If you want to distinguish your pig as the only pig species that is intelligent, perhaps it would be better to name your species with a name that really means that your species is intelligent.
You might say : "sus cogitans", for example.


----------



## Cagey

angeluomo said:


> Excuse me, I meant "what does scrofa mean?"



In classical Latin it is a noun meaning "breeding sow".  

It seems to have lost this meaning in the biological designation "sus scorfa".


----------



## Cagey

Fred_C said:


> Hi,
> Let me explain some concepts about biology.
> The latin binomial names for species always consist in two words.
> The first one (like "homo" in "homo sapiens") is the name of the gender.
> [....]



A side note: English uses genus where you have gender.


----------



## angeluomo

Brilliant expatiation.  Thanks a lot.  I know that sapiens means "wise", and I would like to maintain this parallel.  I guess I am simply confused by the term "sus" as opposed to "porcus"; but I think the explanation is spot on.


----------



## Fred_C

Cagey said:


> A side note: English uses genus where you have gender.


 Oh yes. I have been confused with false friends.
And "genus" is a latin word !


----------



## angeluomo

I would still be interested to know why "Porcus Sapiens" does not work.  What is the difference between "sus" and "porcus"?  Is "sus" the animal and "porcus" the meat?


----------

